# 12 week nub shot



## kittykat7210

I've drawn round the nub because it's not that obvious on the picture (but is on the scan) do you think this points towards girl? Or is it wishful thinking? 

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpsoqnghqcv.jpg


----------



## lau86

Looks a lot like my daughters scan!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1736.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MommyPrice

Hard to tell, but from what I can see it looks girly ;)


----------



## Dreambaby69

Guessing boy. But hope you get ur girl x


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## x Zaly x

Guessing girl for you <3


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Girl


----------



## SummerMother

I say girl


----------



## Wish85

Bumping this for you Kitty in hopes that some of the more experienced ladies will see it and have a guess as they have good accuracy rates - crazylilthing, 6lilpigs, memmaj, Eleanor Ace, Mazndave, EverythingXd, MrsH..anyone else I've forgot! Bev's already guessed ;-)


----------



## kittykat7210

aww thank you!! Ive just gotmy results back from the 'gender experts' (cant believe I paid a tenner XD)

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/16508362_779553275533240_4113060163192435485_n%201_zpsub8o4itn.jpg


----------



## Wish85

You're welcome. I got the same thing from the Gender Experts (I thought they were ingender but that's a different site I was thinking of).

I hope they were right for you babe xx


----------



## Andi86

My guess is girl


----------



## mazndave

Can you post a scan pic that you haven't drawn on, I'm not 100% whether that's definitely the nub or not.


----------



## kittykat7210

There you go :)

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zps8r5vxwtw.jpg


----------



## mazndave

I think the part you outlined is maybe too low to be the nub. The white line above is where I'd say you'd usually see it, but with the line being so bright that could actually be hip bone. Not sure whether I can actually see a nub or not.

I'm on the fence with this one - if the line is the nub then it's in line with the spine so I'd lean more towards girl, but there is a shadow above it which could be stacking and therefore a boy! But that shadow could just be part of the leg, so I'm really none the wiser. Sorry!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Ugh gender experts! They honestly havent a clue and are charging for it. Who drew the lines on can I ask?? As they are not outlinng the nub but as maz says its outlined the thing under it. To me baby looks like it has stacking which is a boy and the head looks boyish to me too, but it is not a clear picture to guess either way so not a confident guess:) The head outline looks nothing like the actual shape of the head on the u/s, its been drawn on to match a girl guess, if it was you that drew it on op then thats fine:), but if that was an 'expert' then seriously!:)
Sorry for rant:)


----------



## Wish85

6lilpigs said:


> Ugh gender experts! They honestly havent a clue and are charging for it. Who drew the lines on can I ask?? As they are not outlinng the nub but as maz says its outlined the thing under it. To me baby looks like it has stacking which is a boy and the head looks boyish to me too, but it is not a clear picture to guess either way so not a confident guess:) The head outline looks nothing like the actual shape of the head on the u/s, its been drawn on to match a girl guess, if it was you that drew it on op then thats fine:), but if that was an 'expert' then seriously!:)
> Sorry for rant:)

I agree 6lilpigs. I see stacking & head shape looks boy. Hope it's a girl for Kitty though.


----------



## kittykat7210

okay thanks guys, I can still dream its a daughter XD


----------



## Wish85

kittykat7210 said:


> okay thanks guys, I can still dream its a daughter XD

Absolutely lovely & nothing has been confirmed. There is just as much chance of it being a girl xx


----------



## 6lilpigs

Wish85 said:


> kittykat7210 said:
> 
> 
> okay thanks guys, I can still dream its a daughter XD
> 
> Absolutely lovely & nothing has been confirmed. There is just as much chance of it being a girl xxClick to expand...

Definitely! I am happy to add that my guesses are regularly wrong:) And your pic shows clues for both pink and blue in the nub, and when I see these type I always choose blue as as my signature shows I've been a blue hunter for a long time lol so tend to focus my guesses that way. I also invented the skull theory so I know thats definitely just for fun;) Good luck for your pinky x


----------



## kirstybumx3

I guess boy but hope you get the girl you want. X


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Wish85 said:


> Bumping this for you Kitty in hopes that some of the more experienced ladies will see it and have a guess as they have good accuracy rates - crazylilthing, 6lilpigs, memmaj, Eleanor Ace, Mazndave, EverythingXd, MrsH..anyone else I've forgot! Bev's already guessed ;-)

What you marked is not the nub. This picture is hard. The nub is supposed to be the line above what you marked which looks girl but the shadow makes it look boy. The skull looks boyish but I am on the fence as well. Leaning more towards guessing girl though. Do you have any other pictures?


----------



## kittykat7210

this is the other photo i have, but its quite blurry!


https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpsi304toue.jpg


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Hmmm tough one. I am leaning towards a girl though. Good luck


----------



## mummy2_1

Pink


----------



## kittykat7210

We are having a girl :cloud9: thank you for all your guesses :D


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## pinkpassion

I would have said 100% girl, that looks exactly like both of my girls!! 

Congrats on your daughter on the way!! How exciting!!!!!


----------

